# 1332LE chute issue



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

I've been fighting this issue for a couple years now and need to get it fixed before we are knee deep in snow. I have a 1332 LE blower that the chute won't stay in place where I direct it. It will on the far left but not the rest. I've taken it apart and have looked at the parts diagram. When I assemble it per the diagram the spring does nothing. Does it hook to some place to help bring the locking arm in to the gear? It's not clear on the diagram and as assembled it does nothing to help hold the chute. I've searched the forum but can't seen to find the answer or this question in general. Any help would be great.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not familiar with the Ariens 1332LE but my Platinum 30 SHO has a quick shift chute with a locking arm. Attached are pics of my locking assembly and the relevant parts diagram. If that is similar to yours then perhaps I can help. 

Note that part #8 is the twin blade locking lever, that can get bent if the chute is hit hard (in my case a rail of a handicapped ramp). When the twin blade locking lever is bent so the blades are not parallel then the lock will not function properly as you describe. You should be able to see if the locking lever actually engages the lock ring gears as you move the chute around.

Good luck.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ed in cny said:


> I've been fighting this issue for a couple years now and need to get it fixed before we are knee deep in snow. I have a 1332 LE blower that the chute won't stay in place where I direct it. It will on the far left but not the rest. I've taken it apart and have looked at the parts diagram. When I assemble it per the diagram the spring does nothing. Does it hook to some place to help bring the locking arm in to the gear? It's not clear on the diagram and as assembled it does nothing to help hold the chute. I've searched the forum but can't seen to find the answer or this question in general. Any help would be great.



I had 2004 1332le but had the newer style bucket year switch over think it was 924128
if you have that you need to get the washers on in the right order for it to work right 1 is a Lil coarse that does the holding then adjust spting pressure
you can Google 924128 for the manual that shows proper assembly


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

1132le said:


> I had 2004 1332le but had the newer style bucket year switch over think it was 924128
> if you have that you need to get the washers on in the right order for it to work right 1 is a Lil coarse that does the holding then adjust spting pressure
> you can Google 924128 for the manual that shows proper assembly


I looked around for what a 1332Le would look like. The one I found was in a video of a 926 model and had the same type of remote chute and chute control as my Platinum 30 SHO. The Ariens parts manual for all the 926 models show the remote chute with chute locking mechanism like my machine. 

I checked the 924128 and it does not seem to have the remote chute control. I do find the Ariens model designations confusing, so I may be mistaken.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Town said:


> I looked around for what a 1332Le would look like. The one I found was in a video of a 926 model and had the same type of remote chute and chute control as my Platinum 30 SHO. The Ariens parts manual for all the 926 models show the remote chute with chute locking mechanism like my machine.
> 
> I checked the 924128 and it does not seem to have the remote chute control. I do find the Ariens model designations confusing, so I may be mistaken.



I don't see where he Mentions remote chute


https://www.manualslib.com/manual/9...6dle-924336-St11526dle-92.html?page=22#manual


page 22 figure 17


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

When I run into this, I add an Additional Spring. I Hook it in the hole of the Bronze part(#8), and then go around the bracket behind it, which adds force to keep it locked in place. It's Not "Factory" but it Works.


----------



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

I managed to correct the issue, YAHOO. I took a needle nose vice grip and pulled the ends together. Placing the ends up I managed to mount the spring and other hardware in place. I then released the pliers and it sprung into place like it should. One end up on the back of the locking arm and the front up against the front plate of the stand. It works and looks just like the earlier pictures that were posted (thanks). I had to adjust the cable to get it to work as it should. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

1132le said:


> I don't see where he Mentions remote chute
> 
> 
> https://www.manualslib.com/manual/9...6dle-924336-St11526dle-92.html?page=22#manual
> ...


Sorry for the confusion on terms.

I use the term "remote chute" to differentiate the handle gear drive of olden days (as seen on my old 70's blower and the deluxe models and 924 models as well) from the chute used on the 926 model and the Platinum and Pro models. I will need to change my terminology since it is obviously confusing.

The link that you provided showed the gear drive of the 924 model which is much the same as the deluxe models. These do not have the chute lock feature that the OP described in his/her first post as a problem. The 926 models have that chute locking feature. The OP described fixing the chute lock by adjusting the locking arm and re-positioning the spring and adjusting the release cable. That system is so fast and precise it is a joy to use when working properly, not so much if not working properly. 

Hope all is good now.


----------



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

Well I got to test my work on the chute. Right out of the garage it didn't work. Will have to get time to get it back apart and see what's up. For what it's worth first snowfall of the season and the blower worked well other than the chute. Got to figure the chute issue out so I don't have to go through this season dealing with it.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

ed in cny said:


> Well I got to test my work on the chute. Right out of the garage it didn't work. Will have to get time to get it back apart and see what's up. For what it's worth first snowfall of the season and the blower worked well other than the chute. Got to figure the chute issue out so I don't have to go through this season dealing with it.


Is the problem the same as before, or is it different. The locking lever ends must be able to lock into the gear. Can you take a picture or two of the control? Just need to remove the black cover and take a few pics at different angles in close-up.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

These Chute Locks are very Flimsy. I have had luck by attacking the problem in 2 ways. I've added an extra nylon Friction Washer underneath the Pivot bolt, in order to provide extra drag. They seem to swing wildly causing the Pivot Lock to become deformed, and not provide the lock function, because the teeth get squeezed together. So while it's apart, you can try to spread the teeth back out, so the teeth will mesh. Normally, I just grab a new lock piece. I will file the sides of the teeth toward the middle, so they become 'chisel like'. The teeth of the lock are much more likely to catch the gear, having a small ramp to engage, than having 2 square teeth mesh. I think I'm doing one of those later today and will add pix if I get to that job today.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

Took the cap off and saw that the cable was to taught and holding it back from engaging the gear. I adjusted the cable again to where it worked. Had to use the blower on the afternoon snow and it worked like i hoped it would. Was just a cable adjustment. I think when I adjusted it last time I hadn't done enough but now it worked like it should have.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Town said:


> I am not familiar with the Ariens 1332LE but my Platinum 30 SHO has a quick shift chute with a locking arm. Attached are pics of my locking assembly and the relevant parts diagram. If that is similar to yours then perhaps I can help.
> 
> Note that part #8 is the twin blade locking lever, that can get bent if the chute is hit hard (in my case a rail of a handicapped ramp). When the twin blade locking lever is bent so the blades are not parallel then the lock will not function properly as you describe. You should be able to see if the locking lever actually engages the lock ring gears as you move the chute around.
> 
> Good luck.


I am working on my new 926038
sorry, But I got to get this off my chest.....Whoever the idiot was who designed this...YOU need a drill sargent up your ass. 

I played with this thing for over 1hr now...and still not right. WHY??? I know I am not the only one with this issue. GOODNESS sakes.....

I did find the spring wasnt set up properly like your pic Town....but even after that, now it just drags around ratcheting...never truely locking. that flimsy twin blade lock..was ofcourse bent--its too soft..#20. going to rebend it and check if it fits in the gear......its so flimsy I guess it will bend again....soft metal

this machine had 1 hr on it.....never got oil-blew up...so I know it wasnt a wear thing.... initially, would only lock in 1 direction.

WOW.

id say most people prob lived with it and moved on...thats just Poor.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

SOLVED
1st, thanks to Town for the pic of spring proper mount. thats not on any diagram I saw.
2. Big problem is the mesh. the gears are too close-would benefit with wider spacing between gears. / #20 is soft metal and bends and thus bad interlock. stupid.
3. added 2 washers at #19...firmed up the assembly.

its working properly now.

I hope this helps someone. 
926038 ariens 28 Pro chute assembly. the whole thing is a silly set up. time waster.


----------

